

The unintended consequences of Teacher Merit Pay - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/12/pitting_teachers_against_each

======
tokenadult
What needs to be added to these studies is a study of giving students the
power to shop for teachers that fit them (the students) best, by funding
schools with funding plans that follow students and let students enroll where
their adult guardians think best. The example of the Netherlands (all school
funding by capitation payments to schools, with students free to enroll in a
new school each year) is instructive in this regard.

<http://www.fcpp.org/pdf/FB16%20Dutch%20School%20Model.pdf>

